# Holding head to one side...



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

My male mouse is holding his head slightly to one side and seems to have what I can only describe as a "sneeze" or "cough". He's active and eating and still very friendly and curious but I know there has to be something wrong. I can't get in touch with a vet until monday. Is there anything I can or should do until then? He's one of my favorites ad I hate there's something wrong!!!!!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It could be an upper respitory infection If He is with other mice I would quarantine him till you can take Him to the vets just incase it spreads to your other mice as it can be quite serious.If you remove him from the cage and place in another and the sneezing/ coughing stops it could be an allergy caused by his enviroment.


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!!! He's in with a cage mate and she's fine... no sneezing or anything. I switched cages around and put them in the one with the "safer" wheel. I'm thinking he has pulled his neck or shoulder from the X Games Wheel athon they do. I also changed the type pf litter they are on to see if that helps. Thanks Again!!!


----------

